# Hole in Keisel's nose...normal?



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

*Riley's nose*

Here is Riley's nose too for comparison. I'm going to call my breeder and ask if the mother had this too - maybe it's genetics?


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

How many of you just went to check your dogs nose ???? LOL Roxy's nose does not have a hole( other than the 2 large ones) but the crease seems to go further up her nose. Hmmm never really thought about it ;-/


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

No holes here...


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

No holey Shadow.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Just tried to Google it online and can't find anything about it. Now I'm starting to worry that this isn't normal at all!! :-(


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Roushbabe said:


> Just tried to Google it online and can't find anything about it. Now I'm starting to worry that this isn't normal at all!! :-(


 I have to say that I have not seen that before. I guess that I would want to know if the hole just dead-ends or if it continues into a cavity.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Nose ring?

Only the requisite two holes here too...


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Barkr said:


> How many of you just went to check your dogs nose ???? LOL /


I admit it -- it was the first thing I did before I read the rest of the thread.  No hole on Harry.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm posting up the pictures everywhere now.. .private golden retriever groups that I'm in.. other dog forums. I'm can't see if it goes down through or dead ends. I think I'm going to take him into the vet and see what he says. I have a appointment on Monday and since this doesn't bother Keisel at all, I'll just wait till then. I hope someone on here has come across this though at one point and can give me some input about it.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Just took a flashlight and tried to spread his nose to see if it's a deep hole and it's not at all. In fact it dead ends and doesn't go anywhere so that's good news I guess.. maybe when he grows up.. his nose will stretch and it'll go away??


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

If it hasn't given him any trouble yet I doubt it will cause any issues in the future, especially if it doesn't lead into any nasal cavities.

I admit, I leaned down and checked Flora's snoot for the hole. She gave me the stink eye.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

The crease on Hank's nose is longer, it ends where Keisel's hole is. I wouldn't worry too much, especially since it "dead ends".


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Barkr said:


> How many of you just went to check your dogs nose ???? LOL Roxy's nose does not have a hole( other than the 2 large ones) but the crease seems to go further up her nose. Hmmm never really thought about it ;-/


I did, neither of mine have holes. 

Maybe ask your Vet too, regardless, Keisel is a gorgeous boy.


----------



## CITIgolden (Mar 9, 2013)

Is he having any trouble breathing? Wheezing? Sneezing? How are his teeth?

It's most probably nothing, could be just some rough play with his litter-mates or other dogs when he was younger, the nose tissue is very very sensitive. Do you have foxtail around where you live? 

It's amazing how that thing can drill holes in the skin...


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I found this that sounds like it. It's two different weimaraners.


----------



## pshales (Oct 9, 2012)

No extra hole in Sunshine's nose. I wonder if it's the canine equivalent to a cleft in a person's chin or a dimple?


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

Also no extra holes here, a rather deep crease though. I wonder if it's genetic? That would drive me nuts... I would be paranoid about stuff getting in there. Such pretty noses though!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Nope, no nose holes here, either. Although I would never allow them to get a nose piercing... LOL

I bet it's nothing at all, but the vet will let you know. Here's hoping for zip, zippo, nada, etc.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

No... that's not normal. You need to discuss with your breeder, as this is probably developemental glitch that they must have been aware of. As long as your dogs have the important holes, that's the main thing. I'd still make sure the breeder knows.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Definitely not normal--- a birth defect or the nostril didn't fully close... looks like he has 3 nostrils technically....

Still cute as a button!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

When I compared K's nose to your pic, the groove up the middle of her nose goes up further, almost to the spot where Kiesel's hole is located. 

Try not to worry too much...I know, easier said than done. They are our babies. When Kea was little, I freaked out when I noticed a black tongue spot for the first time. I thought it was cancer on her tongue and off we went to the vet. I'm hoping the appointment on Monday goes well and you find out it's nothing to worry about. 

Do you know if any other puppies in his litter have it besides the one who messaged you?


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

KeaColorado said:


> When I compared K's nose to your pic, the groove up the middle of her nose goes up further, almost to the spot where Kiesel's hole is located.
> 
> Try not to worry too much...I know, easier said than done. They are our babies. When Kea was little, I freaked out when I noticed a black tongue spot for the first time. I thought it was cancer on her tongue and off we went to the vet. I'm hoping the appointment on Monday goes well and you find out it's nothing to worry about.
> 
> Do you know if any other puppies in his litter have it besides the one who messaged you?


Yes, another brother does.. so 3 males. I'm friends with most of his siblings so I'm still waiting to hear back from some. I contacted the breeder and she said it's nothing to worry about and didn't notice this when they were puppies. She wants me to get back to her with what the vet says.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I have never seen it... And I am an occasional breeder and vet...


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Came back to add, when I look at the nose I think I see a slight groove, not deep, heading up the nose toward the hole. I almost wonder if there is supposed to be a groove there and the hole is supposed to be the end of it. That would mean the groove began developing but just isn't as deep as in other noses, and the hole is a regular part of the nose structure. Hope that's making sense! I still don't think it's anything to worry too much about.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Megora said:


> As long as your dogs have the important holes, that's the main thing.


This made me crack up! 

Chance doesn't have one but his crease ends where your dog's does. Lucy doesn't have one either, but her crease goes up a lot further than Chance's.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Roushbabe said:


> Yes, another brother does.. so 3 males. I'm friends with most of his siblings so I'm still waiting to hear back from some. I contacted the breeder and she said it's nothing to worry about and didn't notice this when they were puppies. She wants me to get back to her with what the vet says.


It's good that you are following up with the breeder and your vet. BTW Kea is jealous that Keisel gets to swim in the ocean 

I love his sweet little face. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

My boy Tucker I adopted at 3yrs of age had a tiny little "hole" in his nose. It would come and go over the years. I never got a good picture of it but did come across a photo one day of another Golden on Flickr that had the exact same thing.

Smiling Golden Retriever | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Just made him that much more special  I sure do miss that boy...


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

*Follow Up*

Went to the vets, and even though she hasn't seen it before - that it's nothing to worry about at all. She says it's most likely genetics and that it's comparable to humans having dimples on their chins. Some people have it, others don't. I just think it makes him that more special


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Now you need to get a "nose print" to go with a paw print and photo for mounting... He is very special! Very glad it's nothing!


----------

